# Free Nitro Swindle SBF Cyber Stoker



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah Guys, Season is kicking and Wiredsport wants to spread a little Jib style Holiday Joy around SBF.

This is a major stoker on a sick Jib deck - the Nitro Swindle

As with all of our stokers this is as free as free gets. Just enter the unique number of your choice in this thread and we will come back in a couple weeks and pick a winner. We will ship the deck size of your choice out to you on our dime...just to stoke out the best riding community on the net. 

Who's gunna spark it up?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

1452.............


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

5447

And some text to make this post long enough


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

530456

comon jib stick!


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

1337

I need a jibstick to add to my quiver of boards!

next time i need to buy something snowboarding wise..im def going to wiredsport..u guys seem so good with customer support and everything else


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

879087907 :thumbsup:


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

1120. I'd be stoked to try a soft board.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

1207 Thanks for the chance Wiredsport!


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

48815

10char.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

74 ..................


----------



## Yaugen (Jan 28, 2011)

1313131313


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

418 ftw!!!!!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

3.14159 = pi

still works


----------



## JaeGT (Oct 2, 2011)

612527

butter butter butter


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

21483 ....


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

It has to be 35 eventually


----------



## Tom Zarebczan (Oct 29, 2010)

99, 10char


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

34586 come to papa!


----------



## - IceMan - (Apr 12, 2010)

9070

This is awesome!


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

3201995

need a board, money is big issue with two brothers in college


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

W1r3d5p0r7

13507


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

122511

Christmas10char


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

2011 
maybe the best year of my life


----------



## Andus (Nov 20, 2011)

8008135
stand for boobies, OHYEAH :thumbsup:
appreciate the contest!


----------



## rynb15 (Nov 23, 2011)

158!!!!!!!


----------



## curse (Nov 2, 2011)

999

is my number


----------



## hodepo (Nov 2, 2011)

6363236 

hope to win!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

112358

10char


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

92411 looooooool


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

09191982


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

31732........


----------



## jeffgale (Nov 18, 2011)

201200000000ooooo00000.00000ooooo000000002012


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

041881123083 ….. thanks for the free give aways


----------



## fish4it38 (Nov 8, 2011)

3838!!!!!


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

777.........


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

666, gotta stick with what doesn't work.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

3

Thanks!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

9 - My mental age. 

I like snow.

(btw, I can't believe that someone hasnt chosen 69 yet?)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

1

That's enough now.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

00110111 00110111 00110111 00001101 00001010


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

10122011
neat idea


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

1327..........


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

7220 360 and 1/2.

jib me sideways


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

#23 for the jibber that is yet to come out in my cousin


----------



## ss0 (Jan 10, 2010)

4700 ......


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

141

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

456423 , my friend needs a board


----------



## jewellalw (Nov 23, 2011)

The picture, he is crazy,


----------



## srickert12 (Sep 6, 2011)

32 ...hope its my lucky day


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

168!
You guys always hook it up big!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

987656789 Yeahhhhh Boyyyyyyy!


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

1986 year I was born.
Thanks Wiredsports for the awesome giveaways


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

32189014328 Woot!!! Nitro Swindleee <33


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

1977 for the year Burton was created


----------



## JohnnyMcDildo (Jul 10, 2009)

94158 zipcode!


----------



## ahfunaki (Jan 2, 2010)

8478963

ooohhhh meee!!


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

let's try my luck with 0123456789


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

307 for me!


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

1982 is gna be it!!!


----------



## Vtplm (Feb 23, 2011)

118999



/10char


----------



## flipzinvtedy0yo (Nov 21, 2011)

1315 .... winning!


----------



## latrickpee (Mar 8, 2011)

760. . . . .


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

42.

The answer to life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

456567, YYEESS. 
Thanks wired sport:thumbsup:


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

232323, hell yeah. Thanks guys!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

1991. That's when I was born!


----------



## drunky (Nov 18, 2011)

696969

thanks guys


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

750420321 
Wiredsport #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## kyu7L (Jan 25, 2011)

8675309

C'monn buddy.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

478346

maybe I can finally win a contest!


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

12291994
hm


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

73...
My brother tells me its the best number around. If he's right he gets a new board


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

69696969

brownchickenbrowncow


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1314 mountains!


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

257

10char


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

38528 - Elevation of the top 10 east coast mountains combined

Will ride all 10 with the board if I win it!!


----------



## everythingdonut (Nov 7, 2011)

582995

ten characters


----------



## NJtuna (Feb 3, 2011)

2605574 I'll take it!


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

1,473,542. i really hope i get to stoke someone with a new board.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i choose 244X com'on no whammys no whammys no whammys STOP!


----------



## the_h3rbalist (Nov 26, 2011)

8. or eight. either way works


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

161616

Woot.


----------



## Sylo (Oct 27, 2011)

307703307!


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

780
its what channel im watching!


----------



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

1026

I hope that's still good


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

6633 jibberish stylee boi!! Wiredsport, you guys ROCK!!


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

9312

I could use a board


----------



## veritas111 (Oct 16, 2010)

4184

nice !


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

1420

Daddy needs a new stick!


----------



## tik (Oct 28, 2011)

156229 (10 char)


----------



## mtran (Nov 28, 2011)

1987 Could use a new board! Mine is all beat up


----------



## Dohh_boy (Nov 19, 2011)

109234873123


----------



## blazziin (Jan 5, 2011)

1616
thanks for the opportunity man


----------



## leospamoni (Nov 27, 2011)

10007 for the win


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

789. Get it?


----------



## jake55 (Jul 23, 2011)

5501
please....


----------



## KingRasc (Oct 15, 2010)

20056......


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

22222222
call me sparky....


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

16!
Tadaaaa!


----------



## peterue (Oct 10, 2011)

75044 pleasssee


----------



## cmendo2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ccoommmeee Onnnn 654890


----------



## leegro (Oct 20, 2011)

1337.. owned


----------



## lakerz213 (Feb 25, 2009)

8213 I was looking for a softer board!


----------



## JugeMC (Oct 4, 2011)

305 yeee buddy


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

776977 lets go!!!


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

949

where I grew up.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

53916 yaaaaa


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

154587....


----------



## boarder boy (Apr 16, 2010)

Lucky 17 baby!


----------



## chickenwong (Jan 28, 2011)

23...GO! GIVE me LUCK!!


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

576 thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Xenth (Dec 8, 2010)

323!

10char


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

8680123 Oh Snap.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

420247................


----------



## Garet (Apr 19, 2011)

1690..............thanks


----------



## Snoudel (Nov 14, 2010)

9999! Thanks!


----------



## cpamieta (Nov 16, 2011)

8744117
thanks


----------



## dannyxd1 (Aug 3, 2011)

178 thanks


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

c'mon lucky number 7


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

8675309...


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll go with 337742. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah guys,

Almost time to put this baby to bed. If you still want to take a crack it it, now is the time!


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

5201, thanks!


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

101939 <----


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

786

10char


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

10101

10char


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Hell, 1313


----------



## vivala1210 (Dec 5, 2011)

121090

10char


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

67

that is my number. god damn 10char limit.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, guys. Let's call this bad boy over. Back soon to name the winner!


----------



## Joey Macleod (Dec 13, 2011)

1194

Thanks!


----------



## Clint BeastWood (Dec 13, 2011)

176489

did i post in time!?


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

sorry guys you just missed the entry for the contest.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

LyGuy,

Stoked for you Bro, you are the winner of this Nitro Swindle Stoker! SO SICK!!!! Please email [email protected] and let us know your size choic as well as your Ship to name and address and we will get this right out to you. To everyone else who enterred, thank you very much and we will be back with another stoker very shortly!


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Amaaazzzinggggggg!
Thanks for making my winter =)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

LyGuy said:


> Amaaazzzinggggggg!
> Thanks for making my winter =)


Hahhhhh! So stoked for you. Check your email. Your board is shipping today! We want to see some photos posted here when you get it!


----------

